
Hackers can easily take over cellphone towers, researchers found - Errorcod3
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2016/08/24/hackers-cellphone-towers/
======
erdifr
A more in-depth article about this can be read via the following link:
[https://blog.zimperium.com/analysis-of-multiple-
vulnerabilit...](https://blog.zimperium.com/analysis-of-multiple-
vulnerabilities-in-different-open-source-bts-products/)

